#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Security >  >  The Five Basic Cyber Security Laws

## Bhavya

In this digital world, we all are vulnerable to cyber crimes so it's necessary to have a general knowledge and understanding about cybersecurity and its laws. Read this article about Basic Cybersecurity Laws to find out the five basic cybersecurity laws.

----------

